# which tv?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi i have the oppo 105 blu ray player i want the very best picture quality from my oppo what would be the perfect partner tv would it be the Samsung PS51F8500 or the Panasonic TX-P50VT65 or the Sony Bravia KDL-55W905A or the PANASONIC 50GT60 would people please rank them in order thanks:yikes::boxer:lddude:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm certainly no expert but based on my own personal experience with these three I'd rate them in the following order:
1. Panasonic - Never had any issues with the sets I have owned.
2. Samsung - One unit failed a little early, if you call 10 years early. One was a bit difficult to calibrate, never did get it just where I wanted.
3. Sony - In general I have not had an issue with with the sets I have owned except one. It caught on fire and after weeks of back and forth with Sony the best they would do is offer a discount on a new unit. The customer service was somewhat reasonable but the fire?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Samsung 8500 has been given top marks for over all picture quality. The Panasonic VT comes in a close second, either would be a great choice.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

If you watch tv in day time a lot in a bright room then samsung. The panasonic though has a better picture in low light viewing. I have a vt60 and it's fantastic. My room is fairly dark and I mostly watch at night anyhow. I don't feel there is a downside to either tv.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I have the 64" Samsung it's been great so far. We have a slider that lets in a fair amount of light and the new set is a big improvement over our old Mitsubishi dlp set. We got our display from Robert at VE we used there calibration and quality control service.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Also, based on personal experience, I would opt for one of the Panasonics..


----------

